# NFL Draft



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ya ya i know its feb. , I have been on espn.com too much.

Anyways, whos going #1? I think the consensus is Jamarcus Russel from LSU. The guy is an absolute freak. 6'6 260 and has a rifle for an arm.

Who are the Vikes going to get?? I would personally like to see them get Dwayne Jarret. I think he would be a steal if they got him. Seems that Ted Ginn is who the NFL guys are projecting the vikes to get.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The intersting question is....if Brady Quinn falls to number 7....will the Vikes take him???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If the Vikings take a reciever at #7 I will absolutely uke:

They need some d-line help first. There will be plenty of recievers left in the later rounds. Also, I would offer the Texans a third or fourth rounder for David Carr. Cannot hurt to ask!! :huh: 
I guess I wouldn't mind Brady Quinn, but then you have wasted the pick on the QB last year. Kind of like admitting failure when they traded to get to that position last year.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I think they are ok at DE. With Eramus James coming back and with Ray Edwards coming on. I think they will be fine. I don't think i would take Brady Quinn, I don't see the problem with Tavaris Jackson?

He needs someone to throw to and i think Dwayne Jarrett is a big time reciever in the making.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I think if they can get Carr with a third or fourth round pick it would be a steal. 
I think they should take a WR, but if Dwayne Jarrett runs a slow 40 time the Vike can trade down and get an additional pick and still get Jarrett, Ginn, or Rice. I just don't think Jarrett is going to go very high without a good 40 time. I think Ginn is a great talent, but not as good of a WR as Rice or Jarrett.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I like the idea of Carr coming to town. For a 3rd rd draft pick, that's a steal. Put him behind the vikes o-line and he'll roar for some big yards and td's. granted, we may need another WR, but I don't think we can take one with the first pick of the draft. but who knows, the vikes could go a couple different ways on draft day and still improve the team. we'll see

Tator


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I just hope they draft someone who can catch the damn ball! :******:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't know why you would not want a wideout? I think that is a #1 need. Did you see the recievers that they had last yr. I guess i dunno if there is a good free agent crop of WR's out there.

Tavaris deserves a chance to start. If he does not workout we have future 1rd draft picks that can be used on a qb.

I think Erasmus James will shore up the need for a pass rushing DE when he is healthy and i think we already have a pretty good speed guy in Ray edwards.

I don't like the prospect of ted ginn be drafted by the vikes he is small and does not run good routes. The vikes need a reliable go to reciever and i think after calvin johnson, dwayne jarret is the logical choice.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe they should get a coach? One that will run the ball on 3rd and 1 instead of throwing a 15 yard out pattern. Another question would not be who, but if they get their pick made in the alotted time! That was another classic viking choke! It doesn't really matter who the queens draft because the Packers will sweep them again this year.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I think that trading up and picking up Calvin is the best thing to do if you are going to take a WR in the top ten. He is a huge WR with great hands and great speed (sub 4.4). 
Jarrett didn't run claiming a groin injury. I think alot will depend on what he runs in the individual workouts.

I just think that Calvin Johnson is so far above every other WR in the draft that it would a mistake not to make a move to get him, if you are going to use a top ten pick on a WR.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

sure could use a good QB. not just some kid from a third world college.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

fargojohnson said:


> sure could use a good QB. not just some kid from a third world college.


You mean like one from NDSU? k:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Childress was flapping about Quinn (medicine man) the other day, Mistake in my opinion, he stated that anytime you can get 3 quality players: Jackson, Quinn, and Bollinger (yep, BOLLINGER), competing for 1 spot it will make that position that much better, I am personnally trying to figure out where the competition for a WR spot is coming from and when the Vikes will get better there. I dont mind Ginn and think that Jarrett is going along the lines of (insert Lions WR here), I think that he is talented but may be a product of an extremely diffferent style of ball

my .02


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

My thoughts are that ginn potentially could be the next troy williamson and i think the vikes already have one of those. Calvin Johnson would be nice but he will be gone by the time the vikes pick. Dwayne Jarret is the next best thing. USC does run a pro style offense. At this point i want big, disciplined route runner that can catch the ball, the vikes have alot crappy fast guys lets get a midrange guy who can catch so we have somewhat of a threat at reciever.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

It looks like Jeff Garcia will be looking for a team as Philly didn't offer him a contract. He is 37, but he did a a good job for the Eagles last year.
The Rams also released guard Adam Timmerman at age 35 today too. I would like to see the Packers resign Timmerman to help anchor their young O line. He started out at GB and it would be great to see him finish his career there. As an added plus, he's a SDSU alumni.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

MOB said:


> It looks like Jeff Garcia will be looking for a team as Philly didn't offer him a contract. He is 37, but he did a a good job for the Eagles last year.
> The Rams also released guard Adam Timmerman at age 35 today too. I would like to see the Packers resign Timmerman to help anchor their young O line. He started out at GB and it would be great to see him finish his career there. As an added plus, he's a SDSU alumni.


Typical packer fan....no clue what's going on......way to add valuable input on the draft.

Calvin Johnson is out for the vikes, the package that they would have to put together to get up into that #4 range would be too much. The vikes still haven't been able to see how well Erasmus James can perform, but things looked good early on last year. With that being said, I still believe that the vikes will go the route of a DE with the #7 pick. It is widely accepted that this is one of the deepest WR classes in a long time,, giving the vikes plenty of time to pick up a good receiver later on the first day or early the 2nd day of the draft. Obviously the top 3 are Calvin, Teddy, and Dwayne but i'm not a fan of drafting for need, rather drafting the best player available at the time.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> [
> 
> Typical packer fan....no clue what's going on......way to add valuable input on the draft.
> 
> Sorry for the input on Jeff Garcia, obviously he's not a draft choice, although he could help the Vikes weakness at QB. BTW, earlier in the thread there was talk about trading for David Carr, but then that was posted by a Viking Fan. Typical grateful Viking fan... uke:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes, talk about David Carr for ??? oh draft picks. One of these days you'll come around and become a vikes fan, I think djleye almost has Remmi converted. Just messin MOB, i'm not a forum topic nazi.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Oops, my bad, again. I do enjoy being a Packer fan right in the middle of Vikes country though. There's always some good natured jabbing. I hate to admit it, but when I saw Garcia was a free agent, I hoped he wouldn't go to the Vikes. He's old, same age as Favre and BJ, but still has a good arm and is a leader. He could be good for 1-2 years (like someone else), while grooming B. Quinn or T. Jackson. Are the Vikes going to keep Brad Johnson?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds possible that Vikes will try to trade Johnson plus second round pick to Atlanta for Matt Schaub.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

That would be a good trade for the Vikes, Matt Schaub is a good young QB. Atlanta traded a backup QB for a 2nd round pick back in 1992, and that trade worked out rather well for the other team.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Schaub isn't going anywhere. The Falcons have a new coach and Vick isn't getting it done. Plus with the water bottle/residue issue it just cheapens Vick's stock.

These mediocre seasons are what kills a franchise. Look at GB and the Vikes for the last few years. Always around the middle. Keeps you sniffing at the playoffs and out of the premier draft choices. New Orleans sure turned it around, San Fran is looking better, but the Texans, Cleveland, Detroit and Oakland still suck.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Sounds possible that Vikes will try to trade Johnson plus second round pick to Atlanta for Matt Schaub.


They wouldn't trade Schaub for a second rounder last year and I can't see why they would this year. I think they would be better off trading Vick for a 2 round pick. He is probably looking for a new town to flip fans off in.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I thought "the Duke" said this AM that ATL inked Schaub this am or last night, but I can tfind it on ESPN or the Falcons page. anywho, who cares or wants an unproven mountaineer, I'd rather have Quinn --Fargodawg says while trembling and shaking his head--. I do think that they could get Moses or Johnson from UGA in the second as a DL or DE to peak my interest


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Dirty Birds tendered Schaub...which means anyone who signs him has to give up a first and a third round draft choice.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Sounds possible that Vikes will try to trade Johnson plus second round pick to Atlanta for Matt Schaub.


I would do that trade every dayof the week and twice on Sunday!!! If I was the Vikings!! Where did you hear that Ken??


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

PA and Dubay.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

KEN W said:


> PA and Dubay.


fact, no question then, those homers never get it wrong 

do the gophers still want Bohl and Miles? :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Come on man,,,,lay off duckies and bunnies.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lots of talk on ESPN about Moss ending up in Green Bay!! Do we fear him? Was he a flash in the pan? One analyst I heard said that he though Favre had more left in the tank than Moss did!! They thought the Super Freak had lost at least a step if not more.
Would be tough to see him in Green and Gold when we need recievers so damn bad right now!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> Lots of talk on ESPN about Moss ending up in Green Bay!! Do we fear him? Was he a flash in the pan? One analyst I heard said that he though Favre had more left in the tank than Moss did!! They thought the Super Freak had lost at least a step if not more.
> Would be tough to see him in Green and Gold when we need recievers so damn bad right now!!!


Obviously if the Pack would love to have Moss if he could get back to 90-95 percent of what he once was. The problem for us Packer fans in Vikes territory is that it would be tough to trust him.........in the back of my mind would be that he is setting us up for some type of hijinks!!!!

Doc, when are we having a beer ??


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Obviously if the Pack would love to have Moss if he could get back to 90-95 percent of what he once was. The problem for us Packer fans in Vikes territory is that it would be tough to trust him.........in the back of my mind would be that he is setting us up for some type of hijinks!!!!
> 
> Doc, when are we having a beer ??


How did I know you would chime in on this topic!!
We are having a Delta wrap up and recruitment meeting soon, I'll buy you a beer that night when you show up and volunteer to help us with a few projects!!! oke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> How did I know you would chime in on this topic!!
> We are having a Delta wrap up and recruitment meeting soon, I'll buy you a beer that night when you show up and volunteer to help us with a few projects!!! oke:


Sounds good. Let me know when it is, I'd like to get involved! Just don't put me with Kallias ! :lol:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

No Moss, No Moss...


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Johnson cut by VIkings, do PA and dubie still think the vikes can package trade him. Man I despise those guys, but I am sure that it was stone cold fact when they reported it as they do not have opinions. all Vikes fans need to unite and try to will the Browns to draft the unmighty Quinn. (I hope that I never have to taste crow on this one)


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

fargodawg said:


> Johnson cut by VIkings, do PA and dubie still think the vikes can package trade him. Man I despise those guys, but I am sure that it was stone cold fact when they reported it as they do not have opinions. all Vikes fans need to unite and try to will the Browns to draft the unmighty Quinn. (I hope that I never have to taste crow on this one)


I think that Charlie Weis knows better than we do how good Brady Quinn can be. He thinks that Quinn will be one of the top 3 or 4 Quarterbacks in the NFL in 3 years. I think he is worth a shot for the Vikings.

He is better than anyone they have now! They need someone to throw the ball to all their ****ty WRs that can't catch the ball. The Vikes can still get a good WR in round 2.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I turned Weis' job down, I know


----------

